# hegner sale



## mac1012 (20 Nov 2013)

just a heads up hegner are having a sale beginning this Friday 15% of all machines and accessories 

don't ask me how I know .....I just know 8) 

for example if you buy a muliticut 2s that I have been thinking of upgrading to variable speed you will save 120 pounds 

very tempting for me and if I sold my h 1 even better but I will still need about 400 , I have the money no problem but i cannot justify it not when I have a 3 year old hegner m 1 that does most things , variable speed would be nice but I don't think I would use it much as correct blade seletion cures most things , for instance yesterday I was cutting out a lot of internal cuts in 6mm ply and I started with a no 3 blade which was ok but a little too aggressive 

changed to fd no1 and it was fine any slower speed and it would have not cut as cleanly and I was able to control the work piece with no problems I always find when I have used lower speeds on other machines that the blade dosent seem to like it as much and seems happier at a constant regular higher speed 

the lowest I go too is 4mm so I think I will be ok I think if you are doing metal or plastics or some wood 2mm or less then variable would be an advantage more 

I had a delta two speed years ago and I never used the 400 speed because it was too slow for what I was cutting 

anyway for anyone without a hegner and has been bemoaning the prices now is the time to go for it a h1 single will save you around 60 pounds making it around 350 = postage still not cheap but still its a saving :lol: or you you could get a variable speed h1 for not much more than a full price single speed =D> 

mark


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Nov 2013)

Woohoo 
Thanks for this Mac. Perfect timing for me


----------



## smoggy49 (20 Nov 2013)

Nice one Mark,

Thanks for sharing, Ill be buying one for sure unless someone offers me better deal at the Harrogate show on Sat. I've just rang Hegner UK and the girl in sales said " we haven't been told in here" but hey what do they know! I've just Emailed the marketing dept as the sales girl suggested, and Ill see what comes back. But I'm staying positive as I planned to buy one the end of next week whatever.

Chas


----------



## smoggy49 (20 Nov 2013)

Following on from my post a few minutes ago, this is the reply I've just received from Dianne Millard customer svc's

Hi Charlie
I was informed of this today but watch our website on Friday for any further info http://www.hegner.co.uk.

So chaps its game on for Friday.

Chas


----------



## mac1012 (20 Nov 2013)

didn't you believe me smoggy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

as for the Harrogate show I know hegner are not attending this year don't know if there will be any hegner resellers there 

they might be some other scroll saw companys like Excalibur but I don't know for sure 

mark


----------



## smoggy49 (20 Nov 2013)

Of course I believed you mark! just checking Hegner knew as well. I must say watching the american blurb on the Excalibur I was tempted but all those linkages must be an opportunity for wear and they've had some bad reviews on here buy folks who get my respect.
Chas


----------



## Chippygeoff (20 Nov 2013)

The Excalibur in America is an entirely different kettle of fish to what we get here, made in a different factory in a different country with different spec.


----------



## mac1012 (20 Nov 2013)

not any more Geoff they all made in the same factory now the older green American ones where different spec and quality but the newer green ones are made in same factory tell tale sign is the same cheap plastic quick release that both have now. 

and smoggy yeah your right I thought exactly the same thing too many linkages although George on here is very happy with his on here he got 16inch one 

mark


----------



## smoggy49 (24 Nov 2013)

Well went to the Harrogate show yesterday with a couple of mates, had a great day out always enjoy that show. But Mark was right I couldn't find a single Hegner at the show never mind haggle for one! Had a good look at the excalibre saw though, and as tempted as I was I couldnt get over what appears like a lot of linkage, as a mechanical engineer for some 40 + years I cant remember a good time I had with linkages, theve been the bain of my working life. So when I got home I ordered a Hegner at the sale.


----------



## smoggy49 (2 Dec 2013)

Well had the hegner a week now I've only had chance for an hour on it at the weekend. But in that short time it's shown a quality that the rexon I've been using could never achieve all I've made is the little deer (standing on a pound coin) that is now my avatar. I would have to say that the advice given on here is absolutely spot on, its all every body has said a beautifully engineered machine. Thanks all for the opinions that lead me to it I hope to get some more time in, in a week or two after the "re modelling" of the spare room for swmbo 

Chas


----------



## boysie39 (3 Dec 2013)

Great stuff Chas. if the avatar is anything to go by I'm looking forward to some great photos of your work .

I hope you get many years of enjoyment from your new saw . Take care God Bless .


----------



## ChrisR (3 Dec 2013)

Chas.

Glad to see that you are enjoying using your Hegner saw, I like that avatar, can’t cut pound coins on my Hegner though, you must have a special adaptor. :lol: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## smoggy49 (3 Dec 2013)

Special adapter! I blurdy wish Id be out there now in the cold cutting those pound coins 5 deep. It truly is a lovely machine though, I'm looking forward to having a few hours with it and maybe trying a portrait / picture (after a lot of practice) thanks for the comments guys.
Chas


----------

